# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  niedoczynność tarczycy

## Nie zarejestrowany

Chorobę tarczycy miałam stwierdzoną od 15tego roku życia a mam 25l. tylko nie leczyłam do roku 2013 pózniej poszłam do lekarza stwierdził że mam niedoczynność , robione było USG ten guz który mam ani się nie zmniejsza ani nie powiększa stoi w miejscu, robiłam badania hormonów TSH mam w normie, TF3/4 także w normie , waga jak na razie stoi w miejscu, tylko chcę schudnąć i nie wiem jak , do dietetyków chodziłam i nic nie dało nie wiem co już mam robić

----------

